# Why prep?



## NicoZilvia (Nov 19, 2014)

Not a troll but I was thinking today of why do we really prep? Eventually this world is going to end and no one will survive.I can understand preparing for natural disasters but there is only so much worth doing.What's your reasons?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Why prep? Because I am not an ostrich with my head in the sand. Because I want to do every thing in my power to protect my children no matter what may happen. Because I am a fighter and not going to just lay down and die if shtf. Because I am a survivor. Because I want to live.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

So when SHTF we will have food and guns. That will make us guys very attractive to all the single hot chicks that managed to survive.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Pain avoidance. When my electric is off for an extended period of time, and had I not prepared for this, I will feel pain. My food sources will diminish, my ability to source water will be compromised. I prep for certain things and not for all. I can't, I just do not have the resources to do so. But I feel it is foolish to not have some basic level of preparation for what could likely change my life course short and long term. Just ask any of the survivors along the coastal US storms or heartland storms that prep and those that did not. You can quickly get your answer.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Why?? Cause I can and its very enjoyable


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

For the same reason that I carry a spare tire with me when I drive.

AJ


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A J said:


> For the same reason that I carry a spare tire with me when I drive.
> 
> AJ


+ 10 ++++++++++


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Has there ever been a stock market crash in teh USA which caused a great depression - YEP

has there ever been a pandemic which killed 100,000 of US Citizens - YEP

Has there ever been a war in the US - YEP

Has there ever been a armed attack by a foregn country - YEP

Have there ever been massive riots - YEP

Have we every had hurricanes and tornadoes - YEP

*The better question is - why the HELL doesn't everybody have extra food, water, security...*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We are all mortal. However, I have an obligation, a duty to provide for my wife and children to the best of my ability. That is why I prep.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

You writing a book?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A J said:


> For the same reason that I carry a spare tire with me when I drive.
> 
> AJ


Exactly


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Exactly


Had a guy the other day ask me why I carried a .45? Told him, "the day I bought it I looked all over but I couldn't a .46". He didn't ask me anything else.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I prep because I believe in being proactive, not reactive. I view those that don't prep as lemmings looking to follow the rest over a cliff of denial. We live in an increasingly dangerous world. Folks need to get their heads out of their butts and take some initiative. Don't be a victim!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If we all die in a giant SHTF event, we die. If we don't die, we need to be prepared to carry on. How did you miss that one main *principal*?????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why? simple weather it be natural disasters, social collapse of any other event I am not going down with out a fight. Be it a fight to survive with what we have or a gun fight I am not going down without doing all I can. And neither are those around me.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

NicoClub?
Zilvia Forums?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

NicoZilvia said:


> Not a troll but I was thinking today of why do we really prep? Eventually this world is going to end and no one will survive.I can understand preparing for natural disasters but there is only so much worth doing.What's your reasons?


Your going to be one of the ones that discover to late he is not ready. Then coming to us to beg, borrow, or steal. Your one of the ones I will have to kill when you realize this and become desperate.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

NicoZilvia said:


> Not a troll but I was thinking today of why do we really prep? Eventually this world is going to end and no one will survive.I can understand preparing for natural disasters but there is only so much worth doing.What's your reasons?


If you don't have a reason, don't bother. My reasons don't necessarily apply to you.


----------



## NicoZilvia (Nov 19, 2014)

I doubt that Prepared one.You think any sane person will steal from a prepper when they know they are protecting it? Only the stupidest people will try that.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally, I don't really prep, I have 3 beers, 2 week old hot dog wieners, 1/4 bottle of ketchup and a half pack of ding-dongs between me and starvation, and I'm about to get one of those beers. I figure Obama will take care of me.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Had a guy the other day ask me why I carried a .45? Told him, "the day I bought it I looked all over but I couldn't a .46". He didn't ask me anything else.


An oldie, but a goodie. Think it was a Texas ranger who was asked the same question. Thanks, can't have too much firepower. Although, his response to the question was, "cause they don't make a 46"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

NicoZilvia said:


> I doubt that Prepared one.You think any sane person will steal from a prepper when they know they are protecting it? Only the stupidest people will try that.


I hope you're right but his world is full of stupid people. Otherwise how did Obama get elected?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why prep?
Why not prep?

I do not expect a fire in my home, but there are fire extinguishers in all rooms.
I do not expect a flat tire, but, there is a spare in my truck.
Get it?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Because when the day comes the power is out, the water doesn't work, no heat, the radio doesn't work and we end up going into day after day of this I want to have options!
My family will be looking to me and I will be able to take care of them for an extended time! I can't imagine what it will be like for the millions who on day 2 or 3 will be so hungry and not knowing what to do!
Get prepared and stay prepared!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> We are all mortal. However, I have an obligation, a duty to provide for my wife and children to the best of my ability. That is why I prep.


couldn't have said it better


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NicoZilvia said:


> Not a troll but I was thinking today of why do we really prep? Eventually this world is going to end and no one will survive.I can understand preparing for natural disasters but there is only so much worth doing.What's your reasons?


Great point. None of us are going to get out this rat hole alive. Unless we get Raptured..which me and my house are praying for. We stock stuff up in the prepper cave and wind up eating it eventually or a week or two down the road. The canned Spam and Glory Brand turnip greens always seem to go first. What is up with that do you think?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

NicoZilvia said:


> I doubt that Prepared one.You think any sane person will steal from a prepper when they know they are protecting it? Only the stupidest people will try that.


perhaps you should read the thread posted here recently I believe that is titled "eye opener".


----------



## Luke (Nov 28, 2014)

New here, seems as good a thread as any to make my second post (first being in the introductions). Why prep... Because we live on an overpopulated Earth in a tenuous social structure that could break down at the drop of a hat? Because natural or manmade cataclysms are not only possible but part of the historical record? Because I want my daughter to be safe and secure no matter what happens? Because even in the event of a short term power outage or disruption of other services I'd like to be comfortable?

The real question: Why NOT prep?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The more preps I have, the more time the wife isn't forkin with me, while I am trying to figure out solar panels, and no sheep or goats screaming at me to be fed. Prep, because IDK whats coming down the Pike, and don't want to OH SHIT the situation. Prep because I live in a nasty weather area, and may not be able to get anywhere. Nuff said


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Personally, I don't really prep, I have 3 beers, 2 week old hot dog wieners, 1/4 bottle of ketchup and a half pack of ding-dongs between me and starvation, and I'm about to get one of those beers. I figure Obama will take care of me.


omg i sat on my couch reading that and had to laugh out loud...exactly...


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

NicoZilvia said:


> Not a troll but I was thinking today of why do we really prep? Eventually this world is going to end and no one will survive.I can understand preparing for natural disasters but there is only so much worth doing.What's your reasons?


My husband says things like this - he still helps me prep a lot, but he still says that. We are Christians, and in Revelations, it says we will have 2 and a half years after they start rebuilding the temple before the Euphrates River and streets turn to blood, and on the maps, the Euphrates ends at the Persian Gulf, so I believe it's already beginning. Oh, and I don't care to live a long time in a totally messed-up world but I don't want to die within 2-3 days for lack of water or food for my loved ones. No guns here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beyond all of the really smart and obvious answers given so far, prepping and hanging out with other preppers is kind of like Boy Scouts for adults. Name one other site on the intertubes where you can have a conversation about the ballistics of the 7.62 NATO round, how to make crickets into pancakes, how to make fine wood furniture, the best way to punch a hippie in the face and the best recipe for smoking a Boston Butt all on the same website. If you cannot appreciate the coolness of that, there is nothing I can say to help you.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> An oldie, but a goodie. Think it was a Texas ranger who was asked the same question. Thanks, can't have too much firepower. Although, his response to the question was, "cause they don't make a 46"


Yeah, but they DO make a .50! (I have to agree- if a 45 isn't enough, you're probably toast anyway.)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

in a loose sense, most everything we do in our lives is prepping for one thing or another. this morning i packed a lunch from previously purchased food, and I put on some previously cleaned work clothes, then I jumped into a car that I refueled last night.

perhaps the real question is why people don't prep for disasters so minor as a pipe bursting on their street or a 5 day power outage due to a winter storm.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> in Revelations, it says we will have 2 and a half years after they start rebuilding the temple before the Euphrates River and streets turn to blood,


Can you provide a location for this information in the bible....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> in a loose sense, most everything we do in our lives is prepping for one thing or another. this morning i packed a lunch from previously purchased food, and I put on some previously cleaned work clothes, then I jumped into a car that I refueled last night.
> 
> perhaps the real question is why people don't prep for disasters so minor as a pipe bursting on their street or a 5 day power outage due to a winter storm.


I think if the above thought was expanded on..it would be the perfect answer to the question....

I like the "most everything we do in our lives is prepping for one thing or another" thought.. it is true and I am going to use it

I would mention things we prep for that may not happen...fire extinguisher, spare tire, some medical supplies


----------



## Whoknows (Nov 26, 2014)

Coolwater said:


> My husband says things like this - he still helps me prep a lot, but he still says that. We are Christians, and in Revelations, it says we will have 2 and a half years after they start rebuilding the temple before the Euphrates River and streets turn to blood, and on the maps, the Euphrates ends at the Persian Gulf, so I believe it's already beginning. Oh, and I don't care to live a long time in a totally messed-up world but I don't want to die within 2-3 days for lack of water or food for my loved ones. No guns here.


As a Christian how do you feel about Luke 22:36?


----------



## Whoknows (Nov 26, 2014)

Prepping to me is a natural thing to do. Our ancestors did it out of necessity and only in the last 75 years or so have we as a society gotten used to the idea of being able to run to the store to get what we need. I am obligated as a husband and father to provide for my family and my obligations don't end if the power goes out.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Maine Marine; it's in Revelation 11, 12, and on, talking about a "time and a time and a half time", so it might mean 3 and a half years. All that is interpreting Daniel's visions, so also in the book of Daniel, around chapter 8 where he talks about 2,300 mornings and evenings. Revelations is so scary and heavy; I think we need well-educated teachers/preachers to help us understand most of it. I know rebuilding of the temple hasn't begun yet, but a huge concentration of our military are right there in that area. I for one, don't even want to be around when most of that really begins; I hope I'm gone.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

I think Jesus was doing one of two things there. One was of how protected his disciples' lives had been, with him, and how he was leaving earth the next day and they would be on their own. The other, more important, is that he knew he must fulfill his father's will and be arrested and crucified for all our salvation, and he told them he could call out to his father for hundreds of angels to fight off the soldiers. So when the disciples said they had two swords, he said that is enough - maybe enough talk of swords? He certainly wasn't condoning the stabbing or slashing of the soldiers coming to arrest him, or anybody else. I've also heard it interpreted before, as Jesus knowing the soldiers might stop his arrest if everyone there was unarmed, therefore preventing him from carrying out his father's will. Jesus talks of swords 3 times in the Bible, but certainly never used one or condoned using them. And remember, he touched the soldier's ear his disciple had cut off and healed it, and told Peter to put away the sword. Oh well, I'm certainly not a preacher.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Whoknows said:


> As a Christian how do you feel about Luke 22:36?


So sorry, my above post about the swords was for WhoKnows.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason we prep . Wisconsin it gets cold real cold and being with out heat sucks. We are not part of the intercity protect class . The heat goes out here we are on our own. So we prepare.
Alternate heat sources more than one
Fleece sheets
Cotton and wool blankets
Even the dog sleeps at the feet
Yep we perp, we turn a freezing winter night with no power into an evening of snuggle up and flip for who puts another log on the fire.
If you don't want to prep then don't but you aint getting under the blankets.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> If you don't want to prep then don't but you aint getting under the blankets.


Sorry Smitty, you are a great guy. But that sounds a little weird, even for a Cheese Head... :lol:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Uh oh. I just realized that this is a prepper forum. I was coming here because I was enjoying the discusions on food,farm, fire, and family defense. Now that you have revealed your true nature, you won't have to hide behind all this fantastic topics anymore.


----------

